# [GUIDE] How to fix Windows Update Issue on CU builds - Error 0x80070273



## sigfrid696 (Oct 30, 2017)

For those who are still waiting for a fix for the update error and don't want to undergo the recovery process, I found a different solution, which doesn't need a recovery operation on the phone.

 I tested it with success on my 1020 and another 925 which were stuck in the CU build .297. 
 Keep in mind that the parameters that I will use are specific to these phone models, so if you have a different one you need to find the parameters specific to your phone model. 
 This is an heuristic procedure, tested on a limited number of phones, so use it at your risk, keeping in mind that you could have problems or need to recover your phone loosing all your data, so do a proper backup before.

 Let's start.
 The problem appears because, during update phase, the oeminput.xml file becomes corrupted: as far as I know it happens only on some x20 models, and not for all the users.
 Now we're going to rebuild it...

 Go to the following link
https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/dn756630(v=vs.85).aspx
 Copy the content of example file oeminput.xml: i.e. copy the content of the framed zone after the phrase "The following example shows the contents of a sample ProductionOEMInput.xml file"
 Paste in a .txt file which you'll rename and change extension so that it becomes oeminput.xml. Save it with notepad.
 Now modify the file
 at the node <SOC>{PROCESSOR_NAME}</SOC> modify {PROCESSOR_NAME} fake parameter in order to have the processor name of your phone: for the 920/925/1020 use QC8960
 at the node <Resolution>480x800</Resolution> instead of 480x800 use the resolution of your phone: for the 920/925/1020 use 768x1280
 in all the nodes related to language <Language>en-US</Language> use the language of your phone: I used for example it-IT because I have the phone in Italian language.
 Save the file.
 Now if you still don't have interop tools installed (but I think you should have if you arrived to CU with an x20 phone model) install it.
 Launch interop tools and then click this device and enable full file system access. Reboot your phone, connect it to a pc with cable: you'll see more directories than usual, because you also unlocked system dirs: be careful not to delete or modify any dir apart from what you find in this guide or you'll risk to damage your phone. If you want to find your usual dirs (docs photos...etc), go to phone\Data\Users\Public. I advise you that after the procedure I couldn't deactivate full file system access, because it continues re-activating in interop tools, maybe there is a way: but you can live with this, because you can find the usual dirs in the path that I specified...
 Now go to phone\windows\imageupdate, make a backup on pc of the current oeminput.xml and overwrite it with the new one.
 At this point in the phone go to settings, update and then search for updates: you should find Fall Creators Update...

 Good Luck!

 p.s. I didn't extensively search on the forum if a similar guide has been already posted, in the case sorry for the duplication.

*Thanks to Antonio who has actively participated in the realization of this guide*


----------



## Nightsteed (Oct 30, 2017)

sigfrid696 said:


> https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/lib...(v=vs.85).aspx

Click to collapse



The link is wrong


----------



## sigfrid696 (Oct 30, 2017)

Thank you!
I modified it, now it should be ok!


----------



## NeoTriXz (Nov 1, 2017)

friend can you share the oeminput.xml file that you used?


----------



## sigfrid696 (Nov 2, 2017)

NeoTriXz said:


> friend can you share the oeminput.xml file that you used?

Click to collapse



Done! Let me know if it works...change only language to match your phone language and do a proper backup of your original file...


----------



## NeoTriXz (Nov 4, 2017)

sigfrid696 said:


> Done! Let me know if it works...change only language to match your phone language and do a proper backup of your original file...

Click to collapse



no friend did not work, I keep throwing the same error, some idea that can be or another solution?


----------



## sigfrid696 (Nov 6, 2017)

NeoTriXz said:


> no friend did not work, I keep throwing the same error, some idea that can be or another solution?

Click to collapse



At this point I think it's not a problem of corrupted oeminput file.

I googled around...not so many people having the problem...I found this link...

https://answers.microsoft.com/de-de...nd-eimem/0a6e1776-9005-40e8-a18e-9eaf0f35b648

It's in german language, but from what I understood the problem has been solved with Recovery Tool via pc: I know that's not the best solution, but maybe better than remaining without updates. Another significative information is that an hard reset alone doesn't solve the issue! 
I hope that can be of any help...


----------



## NeoTriXz (Nov 6, 2017)

sigfrid696 said:


> At this point I think it's not a problem of corrupted oeminput file.
> 
> I googled around...not so many people having the problem...I found this link...
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you friend, for your time, but I already solved it, well I had to perform a hard reset,


----------



## Yash Agarwal windows (Nov 9, 2017)

does this works for lumia 520
and what parameter should i used for my lumia 520 Rm 914
i'm stuck on 15063.251
and my lumia finds fall cu update 
but shows Error 0x80070273
does this really resolve this error


----------



## Yash Agarwal windows (Nov 10, 2017)

i could not able to copy paste it it shows you don't have permission 
how i get permission

---------- Post added at 06:42 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:22 AM ----------

it gives me this error


----------



## sigfrid696 (Nov 13, 2017)

Yash Agarwal windows said:


> does this works for lumia 520
> and what parameter should i used for my lumia 520 Rm 914
> i'm stuck on 15063.251
> and my lumia finds fall cu update
> ...

Click to collapse



I think you should use for 520
<SOC>QC8227</SOC> 
<Resolution>480x800</Resolution>

If you receive an error when you try to overwrite oeminput.xml, it means that your phone has not been unlocked for full filesystem access. Please refer to the guide in order to enable full filesystem access


----------



## Yash Agarwal windows (Nov 16, 2017)

*thanks*

it worked for me


----------



## Donz7733 (Nov 16, 2017)

Getting this error code - 0x8018830f while updating to 14393.1884 (Lumia 730)
Can I try the fix from this post for this error?


----------



## Yash Agarwal windows (Nov 16, 2017)

Donz7733 said:


> Getting this error code - 0x8018830f while updating to 14393.1884 (Lumia 730)
> Can I try the fix from this post for this error?

Click to collapse



this error is get due to incorrect processor no or incorrect screen resolution


----------



## sigfrid696 (Nov 16, 2017)

Donz7733 said:


> Getting this error code - 0x8018830f while updating to 14393.1884 (Lumia 730)
> Can I try the fix from this post for this error?

Click to collapse



You can examine your oeminput.xml file and check if it is somehow not well-formed. 
If that is the case you can use

<SOC>QC8926</SOC> 
 <Resolution>720x1280</Resolution>


----------



## Donz7733 (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for the reply guys.
I couldn't wait longer, so went with an reset. It updated fine after that.

Later came to know it was some server issue


----------



## rancorx2 (Dec 12, 2017)

how do you replace the xml file? it says copying but refuses to actually replace the file.


----------



## Yash Agarwal windows (Dec 13, 2017)

rancorx2 said:


> how do you replace the xml file? it says copying but refuses to actually replace the file.

Click to collapse



you should need completely interop unlock your device using interop tools 
then restart your phone
then after it copies without error


----------



## bloody_earth (Dec 28, 2018)

Yash Agarwal windows said:


> you should need completely interop unlock your device using interop tools
> then restart your phone
> then after it copies without error

Click to collapse



how is complete unlock ??????????
I use interop tools


----------



## sigfrid696 (Jan 7, 2019)

bloody_earth said:


> how is complete unlock ??????????
> I use interop tools

Click to collapse



The error overwriting oeminput.xml happens when you haven't obtained full filesystem access.
In order to obtain full filesystem access:
Open Interop Tools, then this device, then Interop Unlock.
Check Full Filesysytem Access and restart your device.

Refer to this thread to download correct version of Interop Tools

https://forum.xda-developers.com/windows-10-mobile/tutorial-restore-glance-windows-10-t3540571

Let me know if you can solve the problem this way.


----------



## bloody_earth (Jan 7, 2019)

sigfrid696 said:


> The error overwriting oeminput.xml happens when you haven't obtained full filesystem access.
> In order to obtain full filesystem access:
> Open Interop Tools, then this device, then Interop Unlock.
> Check Full Filesysytem Access and restart your device.
> ...

Click to collapse



I have done this many times .. used different versions of Interop tools , from old versions to the last versions .. and every time I do hard rest before try so I be sure that everything is clean and no problems with the system .. and  sometimes I even had to back to windows 8 and started to update to 10 and try interop tool …  and every time I check full system access .. I can see all the files .. but they all are protected by read only . and I can't edit them or overwrite them ..
someone said this happen for x20 phones like mine which is 1320 .. anyway .. now i'm on CU , 1703 … and I can't move to 1709 or any other because of this error .. so I gave up .. but if there's any solution .  will be good

---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------

is there anyway to use offline update to force the phone to be updated to 1709 like using offline package to update phones from windows 8.1 to windows 10 ?!


----------



## sigfrid696 (Jan 8, 2019)

bloody_earth said:


> I have done this many times .. used different versions of Interop tools , from old versions to the last versions .. and every time I do hard rest before try so I be sure that everything is clean and no problems with the system .. and  sometimes I even had to back to windows 8 and started to update to 10 and try interop tool …  and every time I check full system access .. I can see all the files .. but they all are protected by read only . and I can't edit them or overwrite them ..
> someone said this happen for x20 phones like mine which is 1320 .. anyway .. now i'm on CU , 1703 … and I can't move to 1709 or any other because of this error .. so I gave up .. but if there's any solution .  will be good
> 
> ---------- Post added at 12:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 12:25 AM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse



I don't think it's related to phone model, because I applied the described procedure on 1020 for example without any problem.
I found offline packages to install creators update but not fall creators update sorry, as far as I know there is no offline package for fall creators update...


----------



## bloody_earth (Jan 8, 2019)

so what can be the problem ? why files are protected for read only ?!
 when I check full system access .. I can see all files on the phone .. but all read only ..
what can be the reason ? I tried different versions of interop tools ..  .. anything can be the problem ?


----------



## Punkistador (Jan 11, 2019)

Worked on Lumia 820, now ugrading to 1709.
Thanks cap:fingers-crossed


----------

